# "Poo"py butt



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I laughed Molly was chewing her antler it was on her bed so I had to take a shot of her poopy butt She hasn't pooped since 12 pm so am hoping she is better. Will see in the morning


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought that this was going to be a post about a "cling on" and could not work out how you could have posted a pic of one!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I thought that this was going to be a post about a "cling on" and could not work out how you could have posted a pic of one!


Ha!! No hangers thank goodness but that did make me laugh


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love poo bum pictures! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Me too if there are no hangers on them


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I thought that this was going to be a post about a "cling on" and could not work out how you could have posted a pic of one!


Yes, I was concerned at what I would find upon opening this thread!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Phew! Just a lovely furry bum and chunky Molly legs ;0)
(Wouldn't put anything past Renee though)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha, was going to say the same as Marion, yes a cute furry butt with no nasties thankfully.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Renee I think you had us ALL a bit worried about what we were going to see when we opened this thread! 

Luckily it was just some adorable Miss Molly cuteness, and we can always do with an extra helping of Miss molly to brighten our day. 

Glad she seems to be on the mend


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well poopy butt is going to the vet at 5pm. She still has diarrhea and there is mucous in it. She had rice and chicken yesterday and this morning. She has an appetite and does play but this isn't normal.out: I told the receptionist that we might as well move in she laughed


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Molly (and your purse!) Hope the vet can give her something to settle her tummy asap. x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Poor Molly (and your purse!) Hope the vet can give her something to settle her tummy asap. x


Me too this is getting ridiculous. I don't understand why everything seems to be going wrong with her lately. My purse is getting pretty light I could cry so might as well make jokes about it I think he said yesterday he could give her some kind of medication to settle her tummy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe no, sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Molly & you and Christine, I know you must both be stressed and worried.
How is Molly stinky bum now?
Maybe it's an effect with the changes in her diet due to her sparkly pee?? Xx
Sending hugs to you all x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well what did the vet say?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She had no fever and no vomiting so he put her on Metronidazole twice a day and 2 teaspoons of yogurt. He said to give it to her until her stools are normal and then stop them. If in 2 days she still has diarrhea she has to go back. He gave us a little kit to collect a stool sample. So another 120 dollars gone He said she can eat her food again.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you only have to take the sample eek if its not gone in two days? Glad everything else was ok, lets hope the medication does the trick. You really do deserve a break from worrying, Molly probably feels like a VIP after all the fuss shes had lately (and she wouldn't be wrong)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Amanda a break would be nice We need to take the poo sample even if her stool hardens up. He wants to check in case there is anything in it. I guess it's good to get it checked once a year so she is due for one. I've done it before it's not too complicated


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee I wonder why he didn't test her faeces before prescribing the antibiotic? I'm just wondering what the point of the antibiotic is without knowing there's bacteria or parasites there. I'm really sorry your having to do this again.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He gave her this because it can clear up diarrhea it's only for 2 days to see if it will harden her stools. I can't get a sample right now cause it's so liquid and drops in the snow and you can't pick it up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> He gave her this because it can clear up diarrhea it's only for 2 days to see if it will harden her stools. I can't get a sample right now cause it's so liquid and drops in the snow and you can't pick it up.


I hope she's ok Renee. I just have a thing about giving meds before a definitive diagnosis. It's the nurse in me. I also don't like the vet getting more of your money! Love and hugs xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They gave the antibiotics to Lady too, prior to testing the feces, aparently they actually work at hardening the stool as well. I am guessing its a side effect of the medication.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh just caught up with this thread, so sorry Molly is still not better, really hope everything is sorted soon. X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How have things been today? Have you managed to get a sample yet? Is Molly still perky and eating ok? x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

We were given the same meds for Alfie when he had the same issues! It did the job and firmed up his outages! They did say to me to try the chicken and rice diet next time before bringing him!! In fairness we were very 'green' and new dog owners at the time.

Do hope Miss Molly is feeling better. x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> How have things been today? Have you managed to get a sample yet? Is Molly still perky and eating ok? x


She only had one poo yesterday and it was firmer but ended up in deep snow so couldn't get my sample. Will try again today I'll have to bring her to a spot that doesn't have much snow and then just scoop from the top part so it's not contaminated I have my little kit with a little tiny scoop in the bottle cover!



AliAlfie said:


> We were given the same meds for Alfie when he had the same issues! It did the job and firmed up his outages! They did say to me to try the chicken and rice diet next time before bringing him!! In fairness we were very 'green' and new dog owners at the time.
> 
> Do hope Miss Molly is feeling better. x


I did the rice and chicken for 2 days and a half but there was no change so that's why she had to go in. Seems like the medication is working. No poop yet today so I'm hoping it will be firm. If it is then I have to stop the medication. Hope she is better by Saturday cause she is going to the doggy spa


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A well deserved doggŷ pampering for little Molly x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Had a solid stool this morning so got my sample so it's off to the vets. She is no longer on the medication either. Hope this worked!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Had a solid stool this morning so got my sample so it's off to the vets. She is no longer on the medication either. Hope this worked!


Yeah a hard poop! Well done Molly!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Had a solid stool this morning so got my sample so it's off to the vets. She is no longer on the medication either. Hope this worked!


Yay! Well done Molly! :twothumbs::whoo: Mind you, I think I'd try my hardest to do a 'good poo' if I was due a spa day ...aaahhh, I do hope she is well enough to go and has a wonderful time, she so deserves it after her run of bad luck.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Never thought I would end up on the internet saying congratulations for a dog doing a firm poo!! this is what they turn us into! - lets hope this is the start of a problem free Molly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Had a solid stool this morning so got my sample so it's off to the vets. She is no longer on the medication either. Hope this worked!


Oh excellent!!!

Good to know Flagyl (Metronidazole) does this to poop!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Molly still doing good? When do you get the results?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes Amanda solid poops all day should probably get her results either tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeahhhh! Hard poo x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yeahhhh! Hard poo x


I am 42 and at least 60% of my time is spent talking about or worrying about the amount frequency and firmness of poo. I'm just going to ponder that for a while..... 


I am so glad Molly is doing better


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am 42 and at least 60% of my time is spent talking about or worrying about the amount frequency and firmness of poo. I'm just going to ponder that for a while.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto to Molly's poo doing better. 

Donna, at least it's only 60%, I swear I have a conversation about timing, texture, and telling me to pick up poop all the time. I've been on the phone with people and told them to hold on because Beemer let me know I needed to pick up some poop in the yard. It's such an indicator along with their energy level on how they are doing. I swear I'm poo's poo obsessed (if that makes sense) so makes news of Molly's outstanding poo even more exciting! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Good news got Molly's stool sample results yesterday and everything was fine. No parasites or anything in there. Since she took those pills for 2 days her poops have been normal ...won't say it too loud So I was happy to hear that!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Good news got Molly's stool sample results yesterday and everything was fine. No parasites or anything in there. Since she took those pills for 2 days her poops have been normal ...won't say it too loud So I was happy to hear that!


So good to hear. Yay for Molly! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Great news, lets hope you can have a break from the vet for a while


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Great news, lets hope you can have a break from the vet for a while


Yes for sure we will need to do an x-ray and urinalysis in the next few weeks to make sure she has no infection and the tiny pieces of stray crystals are gone. I just wish I knew why she had the "poopy's" maybe she picked up something who knows I'm just glad she had no parasites or anything


----------

